# Betta wallpaper



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey guy's,
I have made up a computer wallpaper that I would like to post for anyone that wants it.
View attachment 59175


Bruce


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Whoa that's really cool!


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Awesome love it..beautiful Bettas, now I want a yellow one..lol Thanks for the wallpaper !


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

My new wallpaper


----------



## Noush (Jul 5, 2012)

They're so cute :]


----------

